# Newly Diagnosed Type 2 Diabetes



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi ive been waiting for my blood test results to come back and now been diagnosed diabetic , im now in shock and dont know what to do , doctor wants me to try changing my diet first before i am put on medication , ive got to go see diabetic nurse next week till then im in dark what to eat or not to eat , do i need to test my blood sugar levels every day ???

HbA1c  6.5 
plasma fasting glucose 10.3


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, Debbie & welcome to the forum.  I will give you a quick guide on what to do.  Lower the amount of carbs you eat.  These all change to sugar in your body  & increases blood sugar levels.  This includes bread, potatoes, rice & pasta, as well as the obvious cakes & sweets.  As for testing, you should test before a meal & around 2 hours after.  You are looking for no more than 2-3mmol/l difference.  It's also a good idea to do a waking (fasting) test to, as this shows how well you are controlling your D.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Debbie K. Initially, until you know how various meals / activities / stress etc affect you, you'll need to test a lot, but once you know, you can cut back tests. Best to keep notes of blood levels before and 2 hours eating, along with type and amount of food.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

ive not been given anything to test my blood dont see diabetic nurse till next friday , do i have to buy my own meter if that is what you call them ? i have to get my cholesterol lowered apparently its above 6 , so now been put on Atorvastatin 20 mgs a day , can i eat any bread at all ?? sweets and cakes ill have to get used to they taboo now for me   as have sweet tooth ill admit it , weight im too embarrassed to say right now but after being weighed at doctors today ive lost 5 kilos , what about fruit ? youghurts ?


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, I think for most of us it is a shock when diagnosed but you will get used to it.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

t


Grannylorraine said:


> Welcome to the forum, I think for most of us it is a shock when diagnosed but you will get used to it.


thanks Grannylorriane , i feel helpless , right now i dont know what to eat or not


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 3, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> t
> 
> thanks Grannylorriane , i feel helpless , right now i dont know what to eat or not


 I felt the same, I am only just getting used to eating low carb meals and have had a few slip ups along the way.  It is really a bit trial and error as to what makes your blood glucose rise.  It was suggested to me to get a meter to test my blood glucose levels after meals.  I bought a codefree meter from Amazon which is what a number of people on here suggested, it has taken me a while to get used to testing as I was a bit phobic of testing (I am not needle or blood phobic) so I think I was frightened of the results.  The guys and gals on here who have much more experience of living with Diabetes will give you some wonderful advice and support.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> I felt the same, I am only just getting used to eating low carb meals and have had a few slip ups along the way.  It is really a bit trial and error as to what makes your blood glucose rise.  It was suggested to me to get a meter to test my blood glucose levels after meals.  I bought a codefree meter from Amazon which is what a number of people on here suggested, it has taken me a while to get used to testing as I was a bit phobic of testing (I am not needle or blood phobic) so I think I was frightened of the results.  The guys and gals on here who have much more experience of living with Diabetes will give you some wonderful advice and support.


ive a print out doctor gave me and its making my head spin and was told im taking news very well  my own doctor saying it  , ive just  seen you are newly diagnosed too , and thanks for advice its greatly appreciated .


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Things can be very daunting and scary at first but things soon become natural. You will soon get used to what you can and can't eat.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Debbie, welcome.... As has been said, there is a ;lot to take in at first.

One of the first things to do is get a meter, it's unlikely that you will be issued one. The SD Codefree from Amazon is probably the best option for self-funded.... Buy plenty of test strips as you will be using a lot to start with.

Next is to modify your diet, cut or reduce carb sources such as Bread, Pasta, Rice, Cereals & starchy vegetables.... Instead replacing them with green leafy vegetables. Avoid "diet" & "low fat" foods as they contain hidden carbs to make them palatable.

My final words of wisdom is to take what the medical profession say about diet with a pinch of salt, develop a meal plan that works for you; we do not need all the carbs that they tell us we "need".


----------



## Dave W (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Debbie and welcome!
It will take a bit of time to digest all you've been told, but you'll get there and there isn't a rush.
It was great that your Doc. suggested trying dietary adjustments before introducing medication - some just reach for a prescription as an easy 'cure'.
There is a growing body of evidence that suggest the bog standard NHS/NICE 'Eat Well' advice isn't perhaps the best as it's very high in carbohydrates and these all become glucose when digested. Many here have adopted a low carb diet and have found it does reduce blood glucose.
Bread is in most of its guises a high carb food, though there are one or two types that are very low carb. Nearly all pasta based foods are also high carb. Veg is generally low carb particularly green veg. Fruit varies, but on the whole is pretty high, the lowest are rasps and strawberries. Potatoes are high carb though new potatoes are much lower than old ones. Chips - well you can forget them. Fish is good with very low carb and other benefits too.
You might like to have a look at another site dedicated to diabetes where you'll find loads of dietary advice. I'll not post a direct link as it might be deleted but (fingers crossed this works) try -
diabetes(dot co dot)uk. Just replace the 'dots' with with a full stop.
You may also find this link to be useful -
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documen...00911.pdf?_ga=1.24312698.179575632.1472079931

Dave


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Debbie, welcome.... As has been said, there is a ;lot to take in at first.
> 
> One of the first things to do is get a meter, it's unlikely that you will be issued one. The SD Codefree from Amazon is probably the best option for self-funded.... Buy plenty of test strips as you will be using a lot to start with.
> 
> ...


im on blood thinners so have to be careful what i eat any way and i will go look on amazon for a meter now , i feel in dark because all i was told it i have type 2 diabetes , that i will be seeing diabetic nurse next week and doctor wants to try diet first before medication , i would not know what is high or low if i tested myself right now


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Hi Debbie and welcome!
> It will take a bit of time to digest all you've been told, but you'll get there and there isn't a rush.
> It was great that your Doc. suggested trying dietary adjustments before introducing medication - some just reach for a prescription as an easy 'cure'.
> There is a growing body of evidence that suggest the bog standard NHS/NICE 'Eat Well' advice isn't perhaps the best as it's very high in carbohydrates and these all become glucose when digested. Many here have adopted a low carb diet and have found it does reduce blood glucose.
> ...


thanks Dave i have link and saved it so i can take my time to read it  , been looking around diabetes site , tell me we are allowed a drink of wine or small spirit  as that is all im allowed on blood thinners or is alcohol forbidden too ?


----------



## Dave W (Feb 3, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> thanks Dave i have link and saved it so i can take my time to read it  , been looking around diabetes site , tell me we are allowed a drink of wine or small spirit  as that is all im allowed on blood thinners or is alcohol forbidden too ?


Well I'm on my second glass of vodka & zero sugar coke just now. And I think I read somewhere that a glass of wine lowers BG. I'm on blood thinners too. 

_Meden Agan_, μηδὲν ἄγαν - 'Nothing in excess' - Applies to alcohol and carbs too!


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

enjoy think ill join you with drink think its needed tonight cheers


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome Debbie from a fellow T2


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

thank you Ralph-YK


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dave W said:


> . And I think I read somewhere that a glass of wine lowers BG. I'm on blood thinners too.
> 
> !


 Probably from me!  A whole bottle of wine and a jacket potato and blood sugar low 5s two hours after eating!!


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

any advice on what meter to buy ?


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> ive not been given anything to test my blood dont see diabetic nurse till next friday , do i have to buy my own meter if that is what you call them ? i have to get my cholesterol lowered apparently its above 6 , so now been put on Atorvastatin 20 mgs a day , can i eat any bread at all ?? sweets and cakes ill have to get used to they taboo now for me   as have sweet tooth ill admit it , weight im too embarrassed to say right now but after being weighed at doctors today ive lost 5 kilos , what about fruit ? youghurts ?



Okay you eat severely limited amounts of potatoes, bread, rice and pasta.  You eat plentiful amounts of healthy protein like fish, chicken, butter, tofu. 
You eat limited amounts of berries.  You ditch other fruit for a while and then test to see how you react to them.  Bye bye cakes and biscuits except as an occasional treat.

Bread - I followed recommendations on here for Burgen sliced loaf from supermarkets.  Lower carbs and I have 1 slice a day.


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> any advice on what meter to buy ?



I haven't bought as given one by GP but seen recommended https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Glucose-Monitor-Monitoring-Testing/dp/B0068JAJFS

You need extra strips, normally sold in packs of 50.  Lancets last ages as very few change them every time they test.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Okay you eat severely limited amounts of potatoes, bread, rice and pasta.  You eat plentiful amounts of healthy protein like fish, chicken, butter, tofu.
> You eat limited amounts of berries.  You ditch other fruit for a while and then test to see how you react to them.  Bye bye cakes and biscuits except as an occasional treat.
> 
> Bread - I followed recommendations on here for Burgen sliced loaf from supermarkets.  Lower carbs and I have 1 slice a day.


hanks for info on bread i will go look tomorrow , i have a really big problem i dont like fish or meat an ts def bye bye chocolate , cakes and biscuits


----------



## Ljc (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Debbie, Welcome. We do have some vegetarians on her, hopefully they will be along soon, we also have some great cooks on here, who put recipes in the, food /carbs queries and recipe forum.

If you like dark chocolate esp 75 + then you can have a couple of squares.
In the newbies say hello here forum there is a pinned section called , useful links for people new to diabetes, (my iPad is playing up and not putting the right links) scroll down to the T2 section , amongst other things their is info on testing your blood, a book you can get , all about the 1st year of type 2 diabetes .

When your first told you have diabetes, it does come as a shock, especially as most of the time you leave the doctors with insufficient info to start with , however you have found us quickly. Ask lots of questions

Their are sugar free sweets and choc, my advise is only eat them if your constipated, they are grand cure for that.

Unless your gp practice is very enlightened , it is unlikely you will be given a glucose meter unless you are on medications that can cause hypo's (low blood glucose)
The cheapest one to self fund is the SD Codefree from Amazon or directly from Homehealth,
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
we use the mmol/l measurement in the Uk
It's the testing strips that can work out expensive the SD Codefree test strips are around £7 for 50, high street brands are between £15 to £25 , when your testing before and two hours after meals , cost is important


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 3, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Debbie, Welcome. We do have some vegetarians on her, hopefully they will be along soon, we also have some great cooks on here, who put recipes in the, food /carbs queries and recipe forum.
> 
> If you like dark chocolate esp 75 + then you can have a couple of squares.
> In the newbies say hello here forum there is a pinned section called , useful links for people new to diabetes, (my iPad is playing up and not putting the right links) scroll down to the T2 section , amongst other things their is info on testing your blood, a book you can get , all about the 1st year of type 2 diabetes .
> ...


 thanks lin im not a vergetarian either my family say im fussy is understatement , ive heard about diabetic chocolate or sweets good if constipated which im not but if ever was then i would have them  , ill be buying one tomorrow


----------



## Ljc (Feb 4, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> thanks lin im not a vergetarian either my family say im fussy is understatement , ive heard about diabetic chocolate or sweets good if constipated which im not but if ever was then i would have them  , ill be buying one tomorrow


They'll sure give ou a good clear out lol.
Fussy is good  As your not vegetarian, the following have a great big green tick after them providing you like them of course.
Butter, cream, cheese, eggs cooked anyway you like
If you happen to like sausages or burgers the very high meat content ones are best as they are lower in carbs , I've just tried Heck sausages I will buy them again.
Veg that grows above ground is better than the high carb veg that grows below ground eg potatoes , swede and turnip .
You need to remember three things, any changes you make must be sustainable , this is a marathon not a sprint and that exercise is good and helps with BG (blood glucose ) control


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 4, 2017)

Ljc said:


> They'll sure give ou a good clear out lol.
> Fussy is good  As your not vegetarian, the following have a great big green tick after them providing you like them of course.
> Butter, cream, cheese, eggs cooked anyway you like
> If you happen to like sausages or burgers the very high meat content ones are best as they are lower in carbs , I've just tried Heck sausages I will buy them again.
> ...


thank you so much for that i love burgers an sausages , cheese i cant eat doesnt agree with me at all , im still getting my strength back after dvt and pe i have days i can walk alot and days i cant as i have post thrombotic syndrome and can be very painful to walk at times , i wont let it beat me and  wont let this beat me either , thanks for advice


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Debbie...just reading over your posts...good advice given above so won't repeat it... lots for you to think about...it is very early days so do take your time...no rush...diabetes can be controlled/managed however it is a life long condition...therefore its important you find a regime that is suitable for you...and sustainable long term...I believe testing is essential in lowering/controlling your blood glucose (BG)...I am a 'fussy' eater...like you I also take blood thinners...so with an added complication it may seem even more daunting to try to lower those BG's...at the moment I am managing my diabetes reasonably well...my Warfarin levels are another matter (but getting there)...there are a couple of books I have relied on... one is Type 2 Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...herself a diabetic...who takes you through her first year as a diabetic month by month...the second is.called Warfarin & You...by V.B.Blake...gives you a comprehensive list of vitamin K foods...the effects of alcohol...supplements and so on...available on Amazon...both easy to read...comprehensive and easy to digest (no pun intended)...good luck...ask what questions you need to...anything at all...no judgement or disapproval here...good luck...be interested to hear your progress.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 4, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Debbie...just reading over your posts...good advice given above so won't repeat it... lots for you to think about...it is very early days so do take your time...no rush...diabetes can be controlled/managed however it is a life long condition...therefore its important you find a regime that is suitable for you...and sustainable long term...I believe testing is essential in lowering/controlling your blood glucose (BG)...I am a 'fussy' eater...like you I also take blood thinners...so with an added complication it may seem even more daunting to try to lower those BG's...at the moment I am managing my diabetes reasonably well...my Warfarin levels are another matter (but getting there)...there are a couple of books I have relied on... one is Type 2 Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...herself a diabetic...who takes you through her first year as a diabetic month by month...the second is.called Warfarin & You...by V.B.Blake...gives you a comprehensive list of vitamin K foods...the effects of alcohol...supplements and so on...available on Amazon...both easy to read...comprehensive and easy to digest (no pun intended)...good luck...ask what questions you need to...anything at all...no judgement or disapproval here...good luck...be interested to hear your progress.


im not on warfarin i am on one of newer medications Apixaban  but glad to know im not only one out there whos fussy eater


----------



## James 048 (Feb 4, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> Hi ive been waiting for my blood test results to come back and now been diagnosed diabetic , im now in shock and dont know what to do , doctor wants me to try changing my diet first before i am put on medication , ive got to go see diabetic nurse next week till then im in dark what to eat or not to eat , do i need to test my blood sugar levels every day ???
> 
> HbA1c  6.5
> plasma fasting glucose 10.3


Hi Debbie 
Warm welcome to the forum.  As other members have already stated when most of us were first diagnosed with D we panicked ,worried ,were angry ,sad asked why me .
Once you get over this and get to know what food is good for you and whats  not quite alot of us guys and girls find we are healthier in general than before been diagnosed. 
I wish you well for the future (you will be OK ) 
Just keep asking any questions or raising any concerns on the forum as  these valuable  guys and galls will have the answer .


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 4, 2017)

James 048 said:


> Hi Debbie
> Warm welcome to the forum.  As other members have already stated when most of us were first diagnosed with D we panicked ,worried ,were angry ,sad asked why me .
> Once you get over this and get to know what food is good for you and whats  not quite alot of us guys and girls find we are healthier in general than before been diagnosed.
> I wish you well for the future (you will be OK )
> Just keep asking any questions or raising any concerns on the forum as  these valuable  guys and galls will have the answer .


thank you james for welcome , i have already been angry with myself then sad an not even 2 days since diagnosis , i went shopping today lets say what normally takes an hour took 3 checking all ingredients , havent bought a monitor yet as was told by a women in Boots who also turned out to be diabetic not to buy one as i will be given one by my doctor, i will be checking up on monday morning as soon as surgery is open if not will get one off Amazon, waved goodbye to chocolate and crisps last night lol and no none passed my lips at all , Bread has been changed as well , can we have diet coke ? or is that not allowed ? what about diluted juices ? otherwise im trying to get my head round all this , i want to thank you all for welcome and support


----------



## James 048 (Feb 4, 2017)

Debbie I'm no  expert lv ,I was adviced to stay away from all fizzy drinks ,perhaps someone will follow this post .
I personally just drink water ,I used to need sugar in tea,coffee + loved my 6pk of coke every othe day but believe me when you get to grips with this you won't think twice about saying no . Try your best to have yourself as relaxing weekend as possible ,hopefully your doctor will provide you with meter . I will keep my fingers crossed for you ,try no to worry you will be fine ,.
PS il keep my fingers crossed for you fo doc appointment on Monday , keep your chin up and between your GP ,practice nurse and the good people on this forum we will keep you right .


----------



## Dave W (Feb 4, 2017)

Diet coke is ok, juices a bit more complex - depends on dilution rate. Bread is a bit more difficult - I found that any bread spiked mine, but have just discovered that Lidl High Protein rolls don't spike mine.
Hang off buying a meter until you see what Doc says. If you are lucky you may get one.
You'll soon get used to reading the labels in supermarkets as well as knowing which pre-packed foods are ok for you.


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm good with Lidl rolls too plus 1 slice of Burgen loaf.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 5, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> thank you james for welcome , i have already been angry with myself then sad an not even 2 days since diagnosis , i went shopping today lets say what normally takes an hour took 3 checking all ingredients , havent bought a monitor yet as was told by a women in Boots who also turned out to be diabetic not to buy one as i will be given one by my doctor, i will be checking up on monday morning as soon as surgery is open if not will get one off Amazon, waved goodbye to chocolate and crisps last night lol and no none passed my lips at all , Bread has been changed as well , can we have diet coke ? or is that not allowed ? what about diluted juices ? otherwise im trying to get my head round all this , i want to thank you all for welcome and support


Even if the Doctor does give you a meter they don't always prescribe unlimited strips.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2017)

I have no added sugar cordial & have no problems with it.  Water is too boring for me.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 5, 2017)

Diet or Zero drinks are fine. Just make sure when your in a cafe, restaurant or bar that the fizzy drink is actually diet .  I have been caught out like that before, the supposedly diet drink came up in a glass, my BGs went through the roof.
Now I only accept diet fizz if it comes in a bottle or can that's clearly labelled diet or zero.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Debbie K. 

I hope you do get a meter. I think I'll go and see if I can get one, y'never know, but both me and my sister, recently diagnosed, weren't given anything nor seen by anybody. We are going on a course though which should be good.  I was offered bariatric surgery instead and this week much hilarity ensued when my other sister, I have two, who has insulin diabetes for 20 years, was offered liposuction. We're still laughing.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 7, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, Debbie K.
> 
> I hope you do get a meter. I think I'll go and see if I can get one, y'never know, but both me and my sister, recently diagnosed, weren't given anything nor seen by anybody. We are going on a course though which should be good.  I was offered bariatric surgery instead and this week much hilarity ensued when my other sister, I have two, who has insulin diabetes for 20 years, was offered liposuction. We're still laughing.


Ditto you have been seen by anyone that isnt right at all , i would complain , i fell abandoned by my doctor , gives me results makes me an appointment to see DN ( diabetic Nurse ) will need eyes checked feet checked then off you go , i have no idea if ill be given a monitor come friday , that what women in Boots said to me , but no harm trying to see if get any , surely they are monitoring you Ditto? ,


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 7, 2017)

Again thanks everyone for help advice , i am still getting my head round it , nearly committed murder at weekend my other half sat there eating a bag of crisps did i give in an have a bag nope have i killed him nope was close to it but decided dont like prison food so hes in dog house along with dog right now   serve him right tormenting me like that lol  . watching what i eat in carbs is there a limit to how much you can eat a day ?


----------



## Ditto (Feb 7, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> Ditto you have been seen by anyone that isnt right at all , i would complain , i fell abandoned by my doctor , gives me results makes me an appointment to see DN ( diabetic Nurse ) will need eyes checked feet checked then off you go , i have no idea if ill be given a monitor come friday , that what women in Boots said to me , but no harm trying to see if get any , surely they are monitoring you Ditto? ,


I'm maligning my surgery and it's me that's at fault. Doc told me I had D but I blanked it for nearly a year. 

He did offer a D course but I must have ignored that too. I'm going on it now, next month, with my sisters. I'm still embarrassed that all three fat sisters are diabetic. Know for a fact we'll be piling into the canteen after and I'll be hard put to stop my sisters gorging on the puds!

I might have been more aware if they'd have given me a meter. I feel they should do that with all new patients. Maybe ask them to pay if they can afford it? I think the 'equipment' really brings it home and would stop people being in denial like I was. I continued pigging out, can't believe I did that. I'm a food addict but having D has nipped that in the bud now I've accepted my chronic condition. 

Ask your hubby to eat his crisps out the back door!


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 7, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm maligning my surgery and it's me that's at fault. Doc told me I had D but I blanked it for nearly a year.
> 
> He did offer a D course but I must have ignored that too. I'm going on it now, next month, with my sisters. I'm still embarrassed that all three fat sisters are diabetic. Know for a fact we'll be piling into the canteen after and I'll be hard put to stop my sisters gorging on the puds!
> 
> ...


I wish you well Ditto im new here but if need an ear to bend feel free to message me anytime , i cant afford alot of foods as low wages and will let diabetic nurse know but doing my best still think doc got my weight wrong im like where has it gone i cant tell diff lol , other half treated me yesterday to my hair coloured etc so new me to go with new lifestyle  , glad you have accepted condition , like you i have family member who are diabetic , i also like puds but being good


----------



## Ditto (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you Debbie K. 

I can take or leave puds, thank goodness. I do like trifles but have given them up completely seeing as I used to buy a Tesco family sized one and eat it all myself.  We're not that well off either, I shop at lot in FarmFoods, don't know if you have one near you? Their bags of fish are excellent. 3 for a tenner. I shop in Tesco for vegetables. Plus I luv the Pound Shops, a bottle of olive oil for a pound, fabulous.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 8, 2017)

We dont have Farm Foods where i live im a Northerner living down south , we do have Iceland not far from where i live also Waitrose and Tescos , good you have stopped eating trifle its a fave of mine , my weakness is crisps i know bad for me , an your welcome if need an ear leave me message on my wall or private , lidl an tesco i shop , an cant beat pound shop at all for some products , i miss yorkshire potted beef i suppose i wont be allowed that any more   glad i had some few weeks ago before i was diagnosed but sure miss it , tried speaking to nurse at doctors today to find out if they provide monitors or not receptionist wasnt helpful so who knows will find out friday , hows your day been ?


----------



## john pardo (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 8, 2017)

[ i miss yorkshire potted beef i suppose i wont be allowed that any more   glad i had some few weeks ago before i was diagnosed but sure miss it[/QUOTE]

No reason why you should not eat potted beef, though your Nurse/Dietician may say it is too high fat if they are still pushing the outdated low fat advice for Ds.  The thing you need to watch is what you eat it with, it's the bread, toast, crackers etc that are the problem!  You could try Lidl's High Protein rolls (the triangular, dark brown seedy ones in the baskets), many people can eat these without too disastrous a result on  blood glucose levels.  It would be fine to eat with just salad, or as a good filling snack with sticks of celery.  Enjoy!


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Debbie, welcome to the forum. Good advice already given, so I won't repeat it. 

I buy Burgen Soya & Linseed bread which a lot of others here buy too, though you might have to hunt around for it, as it has disappeared from some of my local shops! I find Hovis Nimble is good too, so you don't have to give up bread entirely. The best thing is to start testing once you've got a meter (my GP refuses to give them to type 2s...) and it's not as daunting as it sounds  and you'll soon work out what foods suit you. For example, I have small portions of basmati rice, wholemeal pasta, etc, and they don't spike very much, so you need to experiment and see what's good for you personally. I recently found that chocolate eclairs were fine too .

If you find that it's difficult to get any sense out of your surgery you can come here any time for support or just to have a rant! All the best to you.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 8, 2017)

I could just sink my teeth into a soft potted beef barmcake! 

Debbie go on this link and see what everybody eats. Some scrummy ideas on there. 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 8, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I could just sink my teeth into a soft potted beef barmcake!
> 
> mmm making me want some now think a trip back north is due


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 8, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Hi Debbie, welcome to the forum. Good advice already given, so I won't repeat it.
> 
> I buy Burgen Soya & Linseed bread which a lot of others here buy too, though you might have to hunt around for it, as it has disappeared from some of my local shops! I find Hovis Nimble is good too, so you don't have to give up bread entirely. The best thing is to start testing once you've got a meter (my GP refuses to give them to type 2s...) and it's not as daunting as it sounds  and you'll soon work out what foods suit you. For example, I have small portions of basmati rice, wholemeal pasta, etc, and they don't spike very much, so you need to experiment and see what's good for you personally. I recently found that chocolate eclairs were fine too .
> 
> If you find that it's difficult to get any sense out of your surgery you can come here any time for support or just to have a rant! All the best to you.


thanks Pine Marten will do and have Burgen Soya and Linseed bread , im hoping i get a meter friday or Amazon here i come lol


----------



## clayshooter (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi everybody My names Terry and I was diagnosed 2 months a go T2 and am now on 2000mg metformin daily. I am trying do do this BG control with diet and meds. as me and exercise don't really get on well together as a 72 yr old who worked in the mining industry all his life. my hobbies are fishing ( sitting down all day ) and clay pigeon shooting so not alot of walking there and anywhere else I need to get to I go by car.
I've been testing 3 times a day for the last month and have a good idea of my spiking foods and have adjusted my diet accordingly so far and my average test is generally around the 8.5- 9.0 mark and i'm working on getting it lower and trying to get by on 100g carbs a day with the intention of lowering that as well over the coming months but we'll see how it goes.
My biggest concern is Thursdays which I have made carbs day and anything goes within reason as I go to a lodge meeting and indulge in about 4/5 pints of cask beer which I jokingly say I drink as an extra hobby and then a couple of days a week I drink with a friend and have usually 3 pints and no more but as a "man" i won't go out and nurse a large red wine instead ruins my image LOL. But this i'm working on as well but I cant get to know the carb content of cask ale from any of the breweries and I hate lager . I've been a committed member of CAMRA for years so you can see the extent of my dilemma.
Any constructive comments and advice would be most welcome from anyone on here but remember i'm set in my ways and won't make drastic changes to my lifestyle but minor ones are allowed LOL
thanks alot  kindest regards Terry


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2017)

clayshooter said:


> Hi everybody My names Terry and I was diagnosed 2 months a go T2 and am now on 2000mg metformin daily. I am trying do do this BG control with diet and meds. as me and exercise don't really get on well together as a 72 yr old who worked in the mining industry all his life. my hobbies are fishing ( sitting down all day ) and clay pigeon shooting so not alot of walking there and anywhere else I need to get to I go by car.
> I've been testing 3 times a day for the last month and have a good idea of my spiking foods and have adjusted my diet accordingly so far and my average test is generally around the 8.5- 9.0 mark and i'm working on getting it lower and trying to get by on 100g carbs a day with the intention of lowering that as well over the coming months but we'll see how it goes.
> My biggest concern is Thursdays which I have made carbs day and anything goes within reason as I go to a lodge meeting and indulge in about 4/5 pints of cask beer which I jokingly say I drink as an extra hobby and then a couple of days a week I drink with a friend and have usually 3 pints and no more but as a "man" i won't go out and nurse a large red wine instead ruins my image LOL. But this i'm working on as well but I cant get to know the carb content of cask ale from any of the breweries and I hate lager . I've been a committed member of CAMRA for years so you can see the extent of my dilemma.
> Any constructive comments and advice would be most welcome from anyone on here but remember i'm set in my ways and won't make drastic changes to my lifestyle but minor ones are allowed LOL
> thanks alot  kindest regards Terry


Welcome. 
Are there are any journeys you do in your car that you could walk instead?


----------



## Ditto (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello Terry, welcome to the forum. I try to stick to 20g of carbs at the minute but I'm trying to lose weight being rather on the rotund side.


----------



## clayshooter (Feb 9, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Terry, welcome to the forum. I try to stick to 20g of carbs at the minute but I'm trying to lose weight being rather on the rotund side.


thanks for that Ditto love I may be just a lucky one as my daughter who lives with us is a T2 and has hers under control just with exercise ( she goes boxing 2 times a week ) and is advising me and she only tests once a month but shes 30 yrs younger than me and cares for my disabled wife so taking me on as well is par for the course and she keeps a watchful eye on me


----------



## Ditto (Feb 9, 2017)

Where would we be without family? Thank goodness for them.


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 9, 2017)

clayshooter said:


> My biggest concern is Thursdays which I have made carbs day and anything goes within reason as I go to a lodge meeting and indulge in about 4/5 pints of cask beer which I jokingly say I drink as an extra hobby and then a couple of days a week I drink with a friend and have usually 3 pints and no more but as a "man" i won't go out and nurse a large red wine instead ruins my image LOL. But this i'm working on as well but I cant get to know the carb content of cask ale from any of the breweries and I hate lager . I've been a committed member of CAMRA for years so you can see the extent of my dilemma.
> Any constructive comments and advice would be most welcome from anyone on here but remember i'm set in my ways and won't make drastic changes to my lifestyle but minor ones are allowed LOL
> thanks alot  kindest regards Terry


  I am a committed chocolate and apple crumble and custard eater but sadly my D has meant that this is severely restricted if I want to control my blood sugar.  If you think wine is too girlie what about drinking spirits instead.  Most are zero carbs (if you use mixers make sure sugar free).  Then perhaps you could compromise by having 1 pint and a few shorts.  Have a look here Whishy and Brandy zero carbs and both quite macho for Lodge!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2017)

Lower your carbs - it is that simple if you are a type 2 with a still functioning pancreas. do not indulge in carbs do not treat yourself to a period of high blood sugar, never take time off - diabetes doesn't.
Eat things which do not cause insulin to be released and ignored, otherwise you'll pay for it. Think of carbs as a sort of loan shark - a small amount now and in time you'll be unable to cope with the compound interest and you'll be unable to see it coming or to run away.


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 11, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Lower your carbs - it is that simple if you are a type 2 with a still functioning pancreas. do not indulge in carbs do not treat yourself to a period of high blood sugar, never take time off - diabetes doesn't.
> Eat things which do not cause insulin to be released and ignored, otherwise you'll pay for it. Think of carbs as a sort of loan shark - a small amount now and in time you'll be unable to cope with the compound interest and you'll be unable to see it coming or to run away.


 As far as i know my pancreas is still working alright nothing has been said to me , ill do my best with low carbs already on it an noticed my taste is changing , and that one way to put it with carbs  , thanks for advice , im just waiting on monitor being delivered then i can see what i can and cant eat


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 11, 2017)

Debbie k said:


> As far as i know my pancreas is still working alright nothing has been said to me , ill do my best with low carbs already on it an noticed my taste is changing , and that one way to put it with carbs  , thanks for advice , im just waiting on monitor being delivered then i can see what i can and cant eat


Debbie its very difficult to cut everything out of your diet all at once...with type 2's the insulin-producing cells in the body are unable to produce enough insulin, or  the insulin being produced does not work properly...otherwise known as insulin resistance...for now focus on what works for you....and once you have your meter you can test how the different foods work to reduce your BG...experiment...test...I do have the odd day off from diabetes...the occasional drink...or dinner with friends...then straight back on the wagon...and there are times when we feel unwell so that whatever  we do will not bring those BG's down...all you can do is your best...and be satisfied with that...just because you may not get it right first go...doesn't mean something awful will happen...or 'you will pay for it'...yes diabetes is for life...but even 'lifers' get remission for good behaviour


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Debbie its very difficult to cut everything out of your diet all at once...with type 2's the insulin-producing cells in the body are unable to produce enough insulin, or  the insulin being produced does not work properly...otherwise known as insulin resistance...for now focus on what works for you....and once you have your meter you can test how the different foods work to reduce your BG...experiment...test...I do have the odd day off from diabetes...the occasional drink...or dinner with friends...then straight back on the wagon...and there are times when we feel unwell so that whatever  we do will not bring those BG's down...all you can do is your best...and be satisfied with that...just because you may not get it right first go...doesn't mean something awful will happen...or 'you will pay for it'...yes diabetes is for life...but even 'lifers' get remission for good behaviour


thanks Bubbsie  that what i intend to do just wished i had got meter before i went on Friday


----------

